# Homemade Appetite Suppressant Tea?



## Nette

I saw this recipe on the website, Three Fat Chicks on a Diet. It looks harmless enough, so I figured I'd try it. The poster thought it was really helpful with her dieting efforts.
*******

_1 Apple
1 Lemon
1 cinnamon stick
2 teaspoon whole black pepper (do not use powder)
3-4 cloves

Cut the apple and the lemon into 4 pieces. Measure 3 litres of water and put all the ingredients in it. Boil it till the water is about 1.5 litres. Remove the black peppers, cloves and the cinnamon stick. Mash the lemon and the apple through a sifter. 
1.5litres of tea is only for 2 days so you will need to make this tea every 2 days. You can drink it cold or warm it up in the microwave. This a dietitian recipe and its all natural. _


----------



## Wolf mom

I dunno what ingredent is an appetite suppressant in that recipie, but I do drink a lot of herbal tea rather than eat those junk food snacks. Just doing that seems to help.


----------



## Nette

The woman that posted it was from Turkey, and it's something about the cinnamon and black pepper stablizing blood sugar (???). Anyway, I haven't tried it yet, because I didn't have the lemon. But yesterday afternoon I sipped on some green tea, and I'm not all that crazy about that.:teehee: What other kinds of herbal tea would be good to try? Rose2005 on the CF forum can make tea sound SO wonderful, but I just haven't acquired a taste for it, I guess.


----------



## Wolf mom

Among my favorites are lemon zinger, lemon ginger, mint, orange spice, Earl Grey (not an herbal) and in the evening I'll have a cup of Sweet Dreams - a blend of chamomile and mint. I do put honey in my tea. But my excuse is that it's got a lot fewer calories than a bag of munchies, and more satisfying. 

How about trying a box of assorted teas? Experiment & enjoy!
Green tea is not one of my favorites, although a lot of people do like it. 

When I have regular tea, I put milk and sugar in it... Some like to put lemon in their tea. 

Tea, to me, is a nice drink to sit and savor. 

I'm sure others here have their own favorites.


----------



## Miz Mary

I LOVE tea !!! So comforting, hot and good for sipping !!! I like Snapple Apple tea, and Green Tea with Lemongrass ......try adding a pinch of sugar - just a pinch will make all the difference !!


----------



## marinemomtatt

Moroccan Mint is my favorite...some of the Chai teas are GREAT with honey and milk.
A friend of ours is Japanese (lives in Okinawa) and she says the best way to combat the bitterness in Green tea is to brew it with a few Wheat Berries in it....it works!


----------



## mommathea

I like the green tea mixed with a bag of sleepytime tea - I found a sleepytime tea that had vanilla in it. 
It helps to sip on it in the evenings to keep me from having the munchies. 
I used to put honey in it, but have now gotten used to drinking it without sweetener.

Black pepper and Cinnamon and blood sugar stableizers and also helps the metabolism.

Another drink people do is called Vinegar tea. It is hot water, vinegar and honey in a mug. 
I've never had it but do know of several people who swear by it.


----------



## romysbaskets

I am totally stuck on Oregon peppermint tea....oh my! I buy it by the pound along with Rooibus tea and any of my teas. Then of course I buy all my spices that way. When you add pepper to a sweet type of flavor...well chai is like that! It gives it a kick! I think the diet tea is actually a take on chai without the tea. I make my own chai mix on occasion, it is easy to mix up your own. As for this diet tea, I will try it because it sounds good! If you add cardamom and a touch of vanilla to this, you would get a similar taste to chai tea without the black tea or green tea overtones!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

I think I may try this recipe, too  I love hot drinks to sip on, and this sounds nicely strange  I know that cinnamon can be an appetite suppressant, and the pepper would just add a real KICK to it. Capsicum is also good...but somehow a "hot pepper" tea isn't too appetizing. 

About peppermint, or any mint,...if you have esophogitus, or acid reflux, don't drink mint teas  While the mint family can soothe the occasional upset tummy, once you have bad problems, it will make it worse. Found that out the hard way, and then asked the Doctor WHAT IS GOING ON? sigh.


----------



## romysbaskets

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I think I may try this recipe, too  I love hot drinks to sip on, and this sounds nicely strange  I know that cinnamon can be an appetite suppressant, and the pepper would just add a real KICK to it. Capsicum is also good...but somehow a "hot pepper" tea isn't too appetizing.
> 
> About peppermint, or any mint,...if you have esophogitus, or acid reflux, don't drink mint teas  While the mint family can soothe the occasional upset tummy, once you have bad problems, it will make it worse. Found that out the hard way, and then asked the Doctor WHAT IS GOING ON? sigh.


For stomach issues I can not recommend more highly the tea we have been driinking every day for 6 years. We take it with us when we travel.

This tea is a wonderful option for something fun to try.

ROOIBUS TEA is the ideal tea for stomach issues....not the stingy little tea bags you buy in the box, I buy mine by the pound. It is a rich, mellow, never bitter, simply a wonderful tea. I drink mint tea every day also, guess it affects everyone differently. My son had severe gastrointestinal cramping and pain, without warning....causing him to bend over and sob in the middle of the night, he would shake in absolute pain at only 5 yrs old! We got him into the doctor's right away, it was awful! They couldn't help him? They gave him a prescription which didn't work. I only picked up the tea since it had a giraffe, was a cute box and it was herbal. The change was amazing! I only bought the tea to make a little boy feel better. Any of you with any interest in knowing more...just google this wonderful tea! I found out by accident how good it is...now you see it for sale everywhere!

What I meant about the chai tea flavor similiarity in this tea is simply that the pepper required to make this, is also found in the chai tea mix you buy! I can see how the pepper balls would add a mild kick. I don't taste the peoper but when I make up chai tea at home, my own version, I add more cardamon and I can sure taste that in it.


----------

